# Deboned, stuffed Quail (What temperature to cook at)



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all

I followed a recipe online from Master Class for deboned quails, except I stuffed my quails...

I stuffed them with a mixture of:
buckwheat
onions fried in bacon fat
roasted pinenuts
finely chopped parsley
a few cooked porcini mushrooms 

I have wrapped the quails in bacon and fried them so they're browned and now sitting on baking tray, in a little pool of stock so they don't dry out in the oven. 

(I also fried up the bones in butter and olive oil, added carrots and onion and browned. Then flamed in brandy and added quail stock to deglaze and a glass of riesling. I reduced and I have the makings of a great sauce, I just need to whisk in some chilled butter. 

Also did a carrot puree.

I'd really appreciate some advice on how long to cook them, and at what temperature ? Calcius


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If by them you mean the quail the cook until you get to 165 degrees internal temp .
Oven temp 325 or 350 should do.
I would have baked and then crisped the bacon as oven time may dry the bacon out.
You can cover the little darlings loosely with foil to avoid that happening but the moisture from birds will soften the bacon.
If you choose this just flash under oven broiler or into salamander for a brief time to fix that.

Everything sounds yummy.

mimi


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If you want the birds to be really crisp, I suggest a 400 degree oven with a oven proof saute pan. Since you've already browned the bacon, I suggest getting the pan hot in the oven for 15 minutes. Then add the birds to the pan with a teaspoon or 2 of butter.
They should sizzle. Set the timer for 8 minutes. At 8 minutes open the oven door and give the birds a quarter turn. Re-set the timer for 8 minutes. Repeat, repeat, repeat, until all the sides are crisp. the inner stuffing should be hot by then without drying out the bird.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I would fry it at 350.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch out: buckwheat can expand, leading to exploding quails.

You can roast at any temperature. The question is what you want at the end. To give extremes:

Roast at 180 until barely done, hold, brush with fat and bake super hot to brown and crisp.

Roast at 400 until perfect and serve immediately.

The real tricks are (a) to plan for any resting time, as small birds don't need much, and (b) to be sure the stuffing is hot when the birds are served.

With what you're doing, I'd go medium-hot, around 350, and plan to serve asap.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The DD is hosting our Tday feast this year.
Not as many people as years past and I am tasked with the protein.
Was going to go the turducken route but thinking of introducing this stuffed quail as well.
Wondering how many pp when taking into consideration re another protein?
2 per adult and 1 per kid?

mimi


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Wondering how many pp when taking into consideration re another protein?
> 2 per adult and 1 per kid?


My favourite restaurant used to serve 1 on a salad for an appetizer and 3 for a main course.

I'd personally eat 6 in addition to another protein.


----------



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> The DD is hosting our Tday feast this year.
> Not as many people as years past and I am tasked with the protein.
> Was going to go the turducken route but thinking of introducing this stuffed quail as well.
> Wondering how many pp when taking into consideration re another protein?
> ...


Hi, I think 2 per adult is a generous portion... especially with the stuffing, and if you will have any side dishes...


----------

